# whats the difference between GTR 34 and ER34



## soc (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey all..how is your day?I have a difficulty to understand the meaning of ER34...what that means??

and one question for you...

when we talk about skyline GT - T(R34) we mean the skyline gtr 34? Is the same car or we talk about 2 different cars? PLS tell me... and if you know any prices let me know thx!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

ER34 is the model number of an R34.

GTR34 is the GTR (2.6 twin turbo)
GTT is the GTT (2.5 single turbo)
GT is the GT (2.5 non turbo)

Hope that helps

Matt


----------



## soc (Dec 28, 2003)

ohh thx but how about prices? is like a gt or gtr price?


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

As far as I know an ER34 is a GGT and not a GTR. Not sure exactly what the ER34 has but I know its not a GTR.

Lee


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

BNR34 = R34 GTR - 2.6L Twin Turbo 4WD at £25000 to £50000
ER34 = R34 GTT - 2.5L Single Turbo RWD at £11000 to £20000

Hope that helps.....................................IanH


----------



## soc (Dec 28, 2003)

thx guys  now i will consider very seriously to by one


----------

